# Dry bread



## yuesang (May 27, 2006)

Hi:crazy:

I love to bake nut bread and muffins using all purpose flour. However, they turn out to be dry even when I have followed the temperature and time specified in the recipe.

I know that I can put a tray of hot water during the baking of cheese cake. Can I do the same for nut breads and muffins ?
Will this have any adversed effects on the products in terms of life shelf ?

Will appreciate an answer

Regards
Yuesang


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Try increasing the ratio of of a fat: butter or margerine, or even vegetable oil.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

My experience with water and steam is that it will actually expedite drying after baking.
Try what foodpump suggests or add apples, fruit etc.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

In addition to the fruit suggestion, look for recipes which include buttermilk. I've never run into any baked good containing buttermilk that wasn't fabulously moist!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

buttermilk will definately soften your product by tenderizing the gluten.


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

YUESANG:
Good afternoon. If you are still interested in recieving a solution to your "DRY muffin problem, post back to me & I will submit the solution to you. Have a nice day.
Z~BESTUS.


----------



## piper (Jun 6, 2006)

Try replacing 20% of the dry sugar with corn syrup or honey. These sugars will attract moisture to the finished product (hygroscopic). You will also need to decrease the liquid in the formula slightly. The overall effect is a moister product with a longer shelf life.


----------



## yuesang (May 27, 2006)

Hi everyone

I tried increasing the fats, the muffins turn out to be more oily but no doubt moist.
The buttermilk works and the muffin is moist and tender thoughout
I have yet to try the honey or corn syrup suggestion.
Thanks to everyone who responded.
Have a good day
Yuesang:lol:


----------



## ruben (Apr 20, 2006)

add a little soy lecithin this willbe a tremendous improvement


----------



## pastrybag (Jun 17, 2006)

'Mostly Muffins' by Barbara Albright & Leslie Weiner
'Muffins' by Elizabeth Alston
Also, www.epicurious.com has a great recipe for a granola muffin... you can leave the granola out and replace with nuts. Also any banana nut bread should make a very moist muffin. Just type in muffin also try apple muffin and see what you get.


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

I have a muffin recipe I love but it was just a "tad" too dry for my liking. I added a 1/2 cup of sour cream to the recipe...no other changes. Made a world of difference!


----------



## cookieguy (May 4, 2005)

Since every oven is different baking by time from a book is dicey. The product has to come out when it is done. This takes experience. When baking cakes, muffins, etc. the last part to bake is the top middle. Touch the top middle very, very, very lightly. It should spring back. If you leave a depression it's not done. For really moist products you can even underbake very slightly, especially devil's food. This hold true particularly if you are cutting tops off for decorated cakes. Experiment a little.


----------

